# Vinegar increases killing power of bleach



## Palnews26 (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2006-02/asfm-vik021306.php
Any thoughts on this?
Might be worth adding some Vinegar to our PW solutions.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

A bunch of guys jumped on that wagon (roof cleaners) a few years back, then abandoned it. I think the smell, getting the right dilution and having to carry an extra chemical for not that big of an increase in efficiency made it not feasible.


----------



## bmoorecl (May 29, 2013)

But,pressurePro do you think its a good add on,


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

bmoorecl said:


> But,pressurePro do you think its a good add on,


I think he said no.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

If you need to boost the sodium hypochlorite(NOT bleach) just don't cut it as much.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't fall for the soap hype...

50/50 plus TSP or a good surfactant is all you need.

Cleaned 26 roofs last week with just bleach/water:whistling2:


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Roof Cleaning said:


> Don't fall for the soap hype...
> 
> 50/50 plus TSP or a good surfactant is all you need.
> 
> Cleaned 26 roofs last week with just bleach/water:whistling2:


Just curious when you say cleaned roofs do you mean brightened redwood shake roofs or getting rid of mold/mildew? The reason I am asking is that I have always used oxalic acid to restore redwood/cedar.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> Just curious when you say cleaned roofs do you mean brightened redwood shake roofs or getting rid of mold/mildew? The reason I am asking is that I have always used oxalic acid to restore redwood/cedar.


Most likely asphalt shingles.


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

This post has had me thinking. Would the vinegar added make your mix more or less plant friendly? :blink:


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Slopmeyer said:


> This post has had me thinking. Would the vinegar added make your mix more or less plant friendly? :blink:


Viniger is an acid
Sodium Hypochlorite is a caustic

I believe a negative PH mixed with a positive PH would only neutralize it to some extent


----------



## bmoorecl (May 29, 2013)

LOL elbow grease,will help out a lot.The quilk spray on and hose off,just don't work some time.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just a friendly reminder to check the dates of threads you are considering replying to so your post will be somewhat timely.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RH said:


> Just a friendly reminder to check the dates of threads you are considering replying to so your post will be somewhat timely.


Good luck. He is watching a thread from 2013.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

bmoorecl said:


> LOL elbow grease,will help out a lot.The quilk spray on and hose off,just don't work some time.


Care to put that to the test with a monetary wager? Chems and the right pressure will clean just about everything.

I'm yanking your chain and yes, there are times when you have to break a bond and only manual agitation will do that. Gutter cleaning is one example.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

My phone wont let me start a new thread so could someone please move this by itself?

Transformer Washing

Working in substations I cant be waving a high pressure wand an spraying too far. Im getting sick of doing it all by hand with a bucket and tootbrushes and rags. Ftmp its just your average airborne dust sitting on the horizontal surfaces. Kinda black or gray looking. Extra Muscle and/or No Rinse Prepaint Cleaner softens it up well, but then I still gotta brush and rag it to get it off. Its like cleaning floors by hand and its slow.

So last night I did some experimenting with Clorox. Mixed 1 part Clorox and 3 parts water. Tested it on some misc painted surfaces behind shop and it worked well even just rinsing with a hand pump sprayer.

Now I gotta transfer that technique to thr jobsite, but in a lot bigger quantity. Omw to buy a 325 water tank for in back of the truck.

My plan is to put it on using the downstreamer on our Landa 4.5 gpm 4000 psi hotwater unit using the black soap tip. The question is what tip I rinse with? I WANT to rinse with the soap tip bc its so low pressure so I dont have a big mist (arc flash hazard) floating through the air? But that would mean I gotta climb down and take the intake tube outta the Clorox bucket everytime I want plain water. Which is a pain. So what low pressure tip could I switch to that will NOT draw from the soap bucket?

Im open to buying anything ya'll recommend no holds barred. But for today im just gonna be climbing up and down to take the soap tube outta the bucket. This transformer has to be cleaned 2day! Got another one next week and more after that. Pry gonna finish out the year on transformers.

Thanks!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

bryceraisanen said:


> My phone wont let me start a new thread so could someone please move this by itself?
> 
> Transformer Washing
> 
> ...


----------

